# stator winding



## floresta

Hola a todos. Necesito ayuda con la traducción del siguiente fragmento. El mismo trata el tema de Imanes Permanente en Motores Sincronos (PMSM: Permanent magnet sychronous motor)

Ahí va:

_*"A three-phase stator winding is wound to the sator slots of PMSMs, which are similar to that of induction motors. To have smooth torque, speed voltages which are induced across stator windings due to rotation of the rotor magnetic field should be as harmonic free as possible".*_

Mi intento:

Un estator de tres fases espiralado es enrollado a las ranuras del estator de un PMSM,  las que son similares a las de los motores de inducción. Para tener un torque suave,  los voltajes de velocidad que son inducidos  a través de las ranuras del estator debido a la rotación del rotor del campo magnético debería ser tan armónicamente libre como  fuera posible.
*Por favor un ingeniero o técnico que conozca del tema y me ayude!!!*
*Muchas gracias!!!*


----------



## Cebolleta

Aparte del "stator winding" tienes algún error en la traducción:

Un bobinado de estátor de tres fases se enrolla en las ranuras del estátor del PMSM, similares a las de los motores de inducción. Para obtener un torque suave, la tensión de velocidad inducida a través del bobinado del estátor debido a la rotación del campo magnético del rotor debe estar tan libre de armónicos como sea posible.


PMSM: permanent magnet synchronous motor = motor síncrono de imán permanente.

La tensión (voltaje) se induce a través del bobinado, no de la ranuras.

"Harmonic free" es "libre de armónicos", no "armónicamente libre"

La rotación de la última frase es del campo magnético, no del rotor.


----------



## floresta

Gracias Cebolleta, me imaginé que la traducción estaba plagada de errores. Tal vez te pregunta alguna otra cosita.


----------



## floresta

Hola, nuevamente estoy pidiendo ayuda, y tal vez no sea la última vez. Apelo a vuestra generosidad:

*"Since this is a result of both rotor-magnet geometry and winding technique, it is onf of the key issues of the design. Rapid torque control and maximum torque per ampere of stator current both require that the rotor magnetic axis and stator current space vector always be at right angles and decoupled of each other".*

*Mi intento:*

  Este es uno de los temas claves ya que esto es el resultado  de ambos elementos:  rotor- imán geométrico y técnica de devanado, uno de los temas claves.  Un control de torque rápido y máximo torque por amper de estator actual requieren ambos que  el eje magnético del rotor y el actual vector espacial del estator siempre estén en los ángulos correctos y desacoplados  uno del otro.

Debe estar horriblemente mal, pero mi ingnorancia del tema colabora bastante. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Cebolleta

Dado que esto es resultado tanto *de la geometría imán-rotor* como de la técnica de devanado, se trata de uno de los puntos claves del diseño. El control rápido de par y el máximo par por *amperio* de la corriente de estátor requieren que el eje magnético del rotor y el vector espacial *de corriente* de estátor siempre sean *perpendiculares* y estén desacoplados.


Notas: 

Escribir "geometría imán-rotor" es una barbaridad en castellano, pero suele usarse. Se refiere a la forma y disposición de los elementos, en este caso del imán y del rotor.

Bobinado y devanado son lo mismo, aunque personalmente me gusta más tu elección (devanado). 

"Torque" no está mal, aunque suele decirse "par" o "par motor" (hablando de motores y al menos en España). 

Aunque leas muchas veces "estator", en realidad es "estátor".

"Current" no es actual, sino "corriente" (en realidad, intensidad de corriente eléctrica, pero te basta con el sustantivo principal).

"At right angles" quiere decir prependicular. De hecho, en castellano también existe "en ángulo recto" para decir "a 90º.


----------



## floresta

Gracias Cebolleta. Me había dado cuenta que el uso de current era corriente en este caso, pero no lo corregí a tiempo. Veo que he sido un poco temeraria al largarme a traducir algo, sin tener conocimientos científicos sobre el tema, pero bueno, si sigo así los voy a tener ja,ja.
Nuevamente muchas gracias.


----------



## Cebolleta

floresta said:


> Gracias Cebolleta.



No hay de qué.



floresta said:


> Veo que he sido un poco temeraria al largarme a traducir algo, sin tener conocimientos científicos sobre el tema, pero bueno, si sigo así los voy a tener ja,ja.



Así es como se aprende: si no lo intentas, no lo consigues. De todos modos ten cuidado: es muy fácil meter la pata al traducir asuntos científicos o técnicos, no solo por la terminología sino porque las palabras no siempre quieren decir lo mismo que para los legos.


----------



## lospazio

¡Hola cebolleta! No tengo nada para agregar a tus traducciones, que son muy buenas, pero me llamó la atención lo de _estátor_. ¿En España lo llaman así? Porque en la Argentina es _estator_. Además he estudiado con una traducción mexicana del Fitzgerald - Kingsley - Umans y allí lo llaman también _estator_. Y tengo también un libro español, _Máquinas eléctricas_, de Rafael Sanjurjo Navarro, y él también lo llama así.

Saludos.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Hola *lospazio*, para mi gusto estás en lo correcto: yo siempre lo encontré y usé como _estator_, sin tilde, con lo cual se pronuncia como aguda y no como grave.


----------



## Jom

Hola:

Yo siempre lo había visto y usado como estator, sin embargo acabo de comprobarlo en el DRAE y Cebolleta tiene razón, es estátor.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=estator


----------



## Cebolleta

Respecto a "estátor" y "estator":

En España lo he leído y oído de las dos formas, aunque es cierto que cada vez más prevalece la forma "estator", sin tilde.

Según la RAE, proviene del inglés _stator_, acrónimo de _stationary rotor_. Supongo que inicialmente se mantuvo el mismo acento que en inglés (en la "a") y que después la pronunciación se ha ido asimilando a otras palabras en castellano, como motor, rotor, etc.

Podemos apostar sobre el tiempo que tardará la Academia en cambiar...


----------

